# Study finds link between KM and senility



## Loki (Oct 21, 2005)

This isn't truly MA related, but it happened before a MA lesson:

 My instructor opened the door and the alarm went off. He forgot the code (he's notorious for forgetting things). He tried several combinations and nothing worked. Now this is a shopping center, heavily populated, and the alarm was very loud. Eventually I told him to call the dojo's owner. He called, got the number and punched it in. I asked him what it was.

 3333

 Obviously, we never let him live it down.

 Coincidentally, it's also my member number on MT.


----------

